# Crackdown on Scammers!



## LondonDragon (9 May 2022)

A good video to share with your loved ones, specially older members of family/friends, to ensure they don't fall for these stupid scams.



If someone calls you for a refund that you are not aware off it's most likely a scam, confirm with someone in the family before entertaining anyone.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## GHNelson (9 May 2022)

Thanks Paulo!
A list of scam cold calls below!
Amazon, Microsoft

Email scams below
PayPal
FedEx
McAfee
Norton

Text scams
NHS
Post Office/Royal Mail


----------



## dean (11 May 2022)

Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (11 May 2022)

Jim Browning is the King of tracking down scammers, watch a lot of his videos! 

Check out this one, how he intervenes mid-scam, so the guy doesn't loose all his money!



Crazy stuff!


----------



## Kelvin12 (11 May 2022)

How would you ever keep up with these blahblahblahblahers. I know what I would like to do to them......

Dirk.


----------



## GHNelson (12 May 2022)

Scam!


----------



## tam (12 May 2022)

I've seen the glitter bomb before. I turned this video off when they introduced live animals.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 May 2022)

tam said:


> I turned this video off when they introduced live animals.


Yeah did put me off when they used the mice! Cockroaches didn't bother me that much!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 May 2022)

Kelvin12 said:


> How would you ever keep up with these blahblahblahblahers. I know what I would like to do to them......



Ignoring them goes a long way…





On the off chance that a call slips through, usually start talking over them in a high pitched voice about how Eddie the hamster drives far too fast in his Audi TT down the street.

It annoys his neighbours, the Budgerigars on Washing Machine Crescent. This usually devolves into a ‘theory’ that they’ve filled his tyres with hydrogen and cut his brake lines in a conspiracy to end poor Eddie, who’s ‘just young and thinks driving fast will impress Jessica the Gerbil in number 23’.

Yes, these calls get very awkward but they rarely hang up 😂 Seems they’re just as prone to politeness as we are. 

Usually end the call as if there’s someone in the background and say, ‘we have a fix on their location, team is five minutes out’ then hang up on them 🤣


----------

